# Beetle with Thule roof rack



## Johan N (May 7, 2009)

I mounted a Thule rapid system 754 with wing bars on my Beetle yesterday. Looks pretty good I think! :beer:














































Next step is to buy a ski box.

/Johan


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

Johan N said:


> I mounted a Thule rapid system 754 with wing bars on my Beetle yesterday. Looks pretty good I think! :beer:
> 
> Next step is to buy a ski box.
> 
> /Johan


Very nice!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Thumbsup

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

That does look good!


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

Looks great, and the metal finish of the Thule matches the chrome stylings of the Beetle. Looks like it was meant to be!


----------



## kstepanov (Jun 16, 2014)

*How it holds?*

Hello!

Were any problems with rack on your Beetle? I want to buy same one, your feedback will be helpful.


----------



## batman2013 (Aug 21, 2013)

I have this rack will try and get a few pics up I have found the rear bar well the feet a bit awkward, i'm still quite iffy about the rack for me it just doesnt bite well enough you can literally put your finger on the inside of the down facing attachment plates and pop them out even if the foot is fully tightened making it feel that if you were going down the road with a full load and their was a good enough jolt from a pot hole the full lot would rip off!


----------



## batman2013 (Aug 21, 2013)




----------



## kstepanov (Jun 16, 2014)

batman2013 said:


> I have this rack will try and get a few pics up I have found the rear bar well the feet a bit awkward, i'm still quite iffy about the rack for me it just doesnt bite well enough you can literally put your finger on the inside of the down facing attachment plates and pop them out even if the foot is fully tightened making it feel that if you were going down the road with a full load and their was a good enough jolt from a pot hole the full lot would rip off!


Thank you. Sounds not so encouraging. I thought about roof box and bicycles mounting, but I'm afraid of losing my luggage. 
It's a bit disappointing, that VW deprived Beetle of original rack.


----------



## kstepanov (Jun 16, 2014)

I found a little guide on youtube. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Wsbv1u9Wdk
Do you mount your rack in that way?


----------



## jules-bug (Jul 7, 2014)

*Roof Rack for 2013 Beetle?*

I have been looking everywhere for the thule traverse fit kit 1660, so that I can purchase the other components for a thule base rack. It seems like that particular kit was discontinued? Since I've had no luck on ebay nor the classifieds, does anyone have any ideas about what I could install on the roof to transport sup and surf boards? 

I really don't want to use the soft racks because of the rain/ leakage issue, withe the straps. Also, it would be nice to be able to lock the boards if I need to leave the car. 

So far I've checked Thule, Yakima, Rhino, and a few other companies, none of which have any roof racks for the 2013 beetle. I'm starting to think about using a vintage style rack, but wonder if it could actually support the weight of the boards. Any advice or suggestions, let me know. Thanks!


----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

I'm actually looking at  Thule Traverse Aero Blade . 

Anyone ever installing them?


----------



## 1HighGTI (Apr 15, 2007)

So the rack you bought and put on your beetle was just a plain Thule rapid system 754 system? I want rack for my beetle


----------



## batman2013 (Aug 21, 2013)

The foot pack for the beetle is the 754 and the fitting kit (which is the bottom moulded rubber feet) is the 1660.

What isn't great is that the part that slots between the door seals and the car and pulls upwards to tighten the rack down to the car is at around a 45 degree angle and theirs no real bite and its 2 smooth painted surfaces on each other.

I've driven round with it on for a good few weeks and it hasn't popped but you could easily go and take it off the car with very little effort using one finger on on the inside with a little pressure outwards it slides out!


----------



## tuusinii (Feb 6, 2014)

I've also been looking for a roof rack to our '13 Beetle. At least here in Europe there is also option from Mont Blanc (http://www.traegerspezialist.de/Mon...r_Grundtraeger_BU1__FK226__T126_i593_3263.htm) And if you look at the installation pdf it seems like that in Mont Blanc the part that goes below the rubber is fixed to the tap at the car to prevent it sliding off sideways.


----------



## batman2013 (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm afraid not that Mont Blanc fits exactly the same way, if you look at the pic that has the the metal pulls and the roof bars highlighted light grey you can see what I mean about the part that slides inbetween the door seal and the roof is at an angle and is also painted smooth.

That surface is pulling upwards and slightly outwards as you tighten it up and also tightening down on the cars smooth paint it's very hard to get any bite or traction and even when you manage to get more tension then prescribed in the manual you can easily put your finger between the door/roof and pop it back out.

I will try and do a video if I get chance because I'm going to send it to Thule because you pay to have locks on the feet and locks on the ski carriers but their rendered useless as someone could just pop the for corners and drag the lot off the car!


----------



## tuusinii (Feb 6, 2014)

DId you look at the PDF? Because those pictures on the site are "for illustration only". In the pdf you see that there is cut in the part that goes to the roof and it doesn't let them slide sideway? But I don't have those (yet) so can't really say how they fit in reality...

Here is the pdf. Look at the picture 10A: http://media.traegerspezialist.de/products/anleitungen/786226.pdf


----------



## Mert Kilic (Feb 22, 2016)

*did you try*



tuusinii said:


> DId you look at the PDF? Because those pictures on the site are "for illustration only". In the pdf you see that there is cut in the part that goes to the roof and it doesn't let them slide sideway? But I don't have those (yet) so can't really say how they fit in reality...
> 
> Here is the pdf. Look at the picture 10A: http://media.traegerspezialist.de/products/anleitungen/786226.pdf


Hi, did you try the mont blanc roof rack solution on your beetle. I am just about to buy this product but I am not sure if it's going to fit or not ? I know that Thule cancelled its production and do not suggest any solution for 2012+ beetle so I am afraid to envisage same problems with other makes. 

Thank you in advance for your response.


----------



## Rhymesayer211 (Jun 11, 2020)

*Did this work for anyone?*

Just bought a 2012 for my wife and didn't think VW wouldn't offer cross bars or a roof rack. Want to put the kayaks on top but nothing looks promosing


----------

